# Transportation from Malaga Airport to Marriott Marbella Resort?



## Davey54321

Hi all! We are two weeks away from our trip to Marriott Marbella Resort and wondering how people typically get from the airport to the resort. We were planning to rent a car for some portion of the week we'll be there but had
thought of doing so midweek. But if it makes more sense to rent one at the Malaga Airport, we could do that. My questions are: Does anyone know about how much would a taxi cost from the Malaga Airport to the resort in Marbella? And would it be cheaper to rent a car from the resort than at the airport (some airports levy taxes on car rental companies)? And finally, can we assume there is no airport shuttle service (other than personal taxi) to Marriott Marbella?

We are actually flying into Madrid Sunday early morning and considering flying vs training from Madrid to Malaga.  (We ruled our driving since we'll be coming in on a red eye from NYC and will lack sleep needed for 6+ hour drive.) So if anyone has any thoughts on this (it looks like pricing is equitable - whether fly or drive) we'd appreciate the input on that as well  

Thanks for any help you can provide. 

Vicki


----------



## chriskre

When I went last year we didn't rent the car for the first week as we thought we'd do the tours and just take a cab from the airport.  It cost us 75 Euros to get to the resort.  The resort is about 40 minutes from the airport.  

In retrospect I'd probably just pick up a car from the airport and keep it the whole week.  I don't know if this is considered low season but if it is some of the tours may be cancelled like they were when we were there in low season so we needed to get a car if we were going to see anything.  Turned out better once we had the car as driving there is easy once you brush up on your stick shift.


----------



## MALC9990

Davey54321 said:


> Hi all! We are two weeks away from our trip to Marriott Marbella Resort and wondering how people typically get from the airport to the resort. We were planning to rent a car for some portion of the week we'll be there but had
> thought of doing so midweek. But if it makes more sense to rent one at the Malaga Airport, we could do that. My questions are: Does anyone know about how much would a taxi cost from the Malaga Airport to the resort in Marbella? And would it be cheaper to rent a car from the resort than at the airport (some airports levy taxes on car rental companies)? And finally, can we assume there is no airport shuttle service (other than personal taxi) to Marriott Marbella?
> 
> We are actually flying into Madrid Sunday early morning and considering flying vs training from Madrid to Malaga.  (We ruled our driving since we'll be coming in on a red eye from NYC and will lack sleep needed for 6+ hour drive.) So if anyone has any thoughts on this (it looks like pricing is equitable - whether fly or drive) we'd appreciate the input on that as well
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.
> 
> Vicki



We always pick up a car at the airport and drive to Marbella Beach Club. The usual suspects are represented at Malaga - personally I always use AVIS as I get a decent deal trough by BA FF membership.

As for Madrid to Malaga - I would not drive. Either fly - most likely with Iberia or other local airline or take a train from Madrid to Malaga.


----------



## Pompey Family

The last two times we've been to Malaga we've hired a car to drive to both Marriott resorts.  We used Sixt which is just outside the airport and a shuttle bus will take you there.  It's more reasonable than Hertz or Avis.

It's a simple drive, pretty much one main road and is cheaper than a taxi.  Plus, with the car you can do much more.

With regards to travelling from Madrid to Malaga my advice would be to fly.


----------



## Bwolf

We used Carjet and got a  pretty good deal, but we booked several months ahead of time.  

So far as Madrid to Malaga, we used a high-speed train since we couldn't get a flight at the late hour we arrived.  It was great.  We used Preferente class on the train.  More room for luggage, a bit more privacy, a nice meal and all the wine we could drink.  The trip didn't last long enough.


----------



## pafort

Hello, I own at Marriott Marbella Beach Resort. Even before I rent a car with Hertz or Avis. But the last two times I turned to www.marbesol.com, where I found significantly lower prices. The agency is 500 meters from the airport, there is a free shuttle that takes you to the arrivals and late departures will take you hire.
Sometimes they make you pay for fuel in advance and you must return the car empty. I'll recommend it.

From the resort town about 40 km in Elviria, and is well signposted. You have to just be careful not to take the toll motorway AP-7, but always follow the A-7 until it becomes N340 km 192 towards Algeciras / Cadiz. If you plan to do many km I advise you to go to Gibraltar, where cigarettes and gasoline cost 25% less than in Spain and is only 100 km


----------



## grsoprendo

*Transport*

Hi,

I had the same dilemma last year, the options are as follows.
Taxi at airport, approx 90 euros, depending when you land there are sometimes long waiting times.
Private transfer, we have used www.solholidayservices.com and they charged us 65 euros for upto 4 people and we were met at arrivals and on our way in under 5 minutes.
Or car hire, I would recommend www.marjimleisureservices.com, they have an online booking system and are easily the cheapest at the airport.
hope this helps

G


----------

